# Piggy-back breaker for dryer?



## Kevinsalias (Jun 22, 2009)

I just purchased an additional dryer for my wife.  My breaker box is a Federal Pacific and I need a thick 30A breaker for the dryer.  Unfortunately, I don't have room for another one.  I read elsewhere that there exists something refered to as a "piggy-back" breaker.  1) Is this a realistic solution for my problem? 2)  Do such breakers exist for my Federal Pacific box?  3) If yes to questions 1 & 2,  where might I find or order one and how will it be listed?  What specifically should I ask for?  Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm no expert here, but yes, there are piggyback breakers (and I'm pretty sure it will be called a piggyback breaker). Basically it's two breaker switches side-by-side on the same unit. I've seen 15A units and maybe 20A. I would guess that you won't find a 30A piggyback. But you could get a 15A (or two) and make some room in your box by moving stuff around.

Be REAL careful if you go into the box yourself!!! Maybe not worth diy if you're not comfortable there.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 22, 2009)

I assume your trying to piggyback two household circuits and not the dryer itself.
If the dryer is 240VAC then you surely do not want to piggy back the dryer, it requires a separate phase for each leg.  You will have to move two circuits to two piggybacks in order to open up space for a two pole 30A breaker.  Effectively, having to reroute 4 existing circuits.


----------



## speedy petey (Jun 22, 2009)

There are 30A 2-pole FPE skinny breakers.


----------

